# Formal vow taking at church?



## Nicholas Perella (Jun 4, 2015)

Recently I presented a similar though more extended inquiry here.

Does your church require the taking of formal vows?

Edit: Also if yes, please provide a link if available to where your church publishes the formal vows, e.g. Constitution, Book of Order, etc....

To answer my own question: Yes

Found here:The Constitution of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America

Thanks and God Bless


----------

